# 

## andrzej1984

witam

postanowiłem zmienić korek na klik klak bo ten co był z zestawem nie trzyma wody w umywalce tylko teraz mam problem jak dokręcić to śrubę bo jest niska i nie ma ja jak ręką nawet objąć dobrze a jak obiema obejme to kręci mi się całość a tyle ile mogłem to dokręciłem ręcznie i mi cieknie nadal może jakiś klucz by to dokrecić

----------


## yaiba83

A jakiej firmy masz ten korek?

----------


## andrzej1984

> A jakiej firmy masz ten korek?


na pudełku napisane jest quality cleaning sanitary ware 50zł kosztował więc nie taki najtańszy chyba cos takiego wygląda identycznie http://www.okazje.info.pl/okazja/dom...ary-ap004.html

----------


## Oslo88

Jakiś standard, oblukaj uszczelki, mała szansa że coś wymienisz bo to raczej jednorazówki ale spróbować możesz.

----------


## andrzej1984

dokręciłem delikatnie kluczem uszczelki wyglądają na prawidłowe bez skaz

----------


## andrzej1984

dokręciłem ale dalej kapie delikatnie co mam zrobić jak powinny byś te uszczelki jedna od strony góry a druga od spodu tak czy się mylę

----------


## T-ownik

Może jest za wąska do objemki ? A jak masz, jedna na drugiej ? Jak tak to spróbuj między obie nakręcić jakiś sznurek żeby je rozepchać.

----------

